# Salsco Go-fer utility golf cart 420cc vehicle gas hydrostatic electric start nr



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,600.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday Mar-10-2012 16:28:30 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $1,800.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

